# Récupérer de la musique



## bellisa (7 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

Ma fille a un IPOD qui avait été rempli de musiques sur l' Itunes de son PC ( son PC est mort). Elle a eu un MAC à Noêl et elle ne sait pas comment faire pour ne pas perdre ses musiques avec l'iTunes de son MAC.
Merci.


----------



## r e m y (8 Janvier 2009)

Si le PC est mort et qu'il n'y a plus moyen d'accéder à son disque dur pour y récupérer les musiques, il va falloir trouver un utilitaire tel que Senuti pour accéder aux musiques présentes sur l'iPOD et les transférer sur le Mac.

Dans l'immédiat, ne PAS brancher l'iPOD au MAC car sinon iTunes va synchroniser sa bibliothèque (vide) avec l'iPOD et effacer ce que celui-ci contient.

Je conseille même pour éviter toute erreur, de lancer iTunes (sans que l'iPOD ne soit branché), aller dans les Preferences, puis Appareil et cocher la case "annulant la synchro automatique"


----------



## chaponico (13 Janvier 2009)

il faut qu'elle essaye de lancer itunes sur l'ancien PC de faire "exporter la bibliothèque" 
ensuite elle copie le fichier qui vient d'être crée sur une clé
elle la connecte à son mac
lancement d'itunes
fichier &#10146; bibliothèque &#10146; importer la liste (ouvrir le fichier qui est sur la clé)

Dites moi si ça a marché!


si le pc est competement mort il existe des logiciels comme expod mais je n'ai jamais testé


----------



## Vitalic13 (18 Janvier 2009)

Salut,

Je viens  d'utiliser Senuti a l'instant et j'ai eu la bonne surprise que au bout de 1000 chansons transférés on me demande d'acheter une licence de 18$ l'ennuis c'est qu'il me reste environ 1000 chansons à transférer.

Ma question est donc existe t'il une parade pour continuer de transférer sans avoir à acheter leur licence?

Merci d'avance.

Vita


----------



## Lamar (18 Janvier 2009)

Tiens, je ne me souvenais pas que senuti était payant.

Mais si tu l'utilises, qu'il te rend service, pourquoi ne pas payer la licence ? Je ne comprends pas trop ce principe : il te rend service mais tu ne veux pas payer celui qui a travailler pour te rendre ce service (en plus 18 $ c'est une douzaine d'euros, c'est pas la mort).
Je trouve cette attitude un peu choquante.


----------



## Vitalic13 (18 Janvier 2009)

Sur mais je voulais quand me renseigner si il y avais un moyen pour éviter ^^ si ya pas d'autre moyen je l'achèterai


----------



## Lamar (18 Janvier 2009)




----------



## bellisa (19 Janvier 2009)

Merci à tous;
J'ai finalement trouvé : 4Media iPod to Mac Transfer 2.0.49.1229.
C'est très simple d'utilisation et ça marche SUPER ! ! !


----------



## Matt82 (19 Janvier 2009)

Cool si tu t en es sorti 

Sur Windows il y a l excellent iDump qui permet de parcourir l iPod et de copier les chansons qu il contient. Pas besoi nde l installer c'est un éxécutable.

L ennui c est qu il ne fonctionne qu'avec Windows (Si tu as BootCamp ce n est pas un probleme). Mais comme il y a sûrement des personnes autour de toiqui ont encore Windows, ce n est pas réellement un problème


----------

